# Cylider Staff



## Phil Fairclough (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi I have a pocket watch( Hunter ) Cal. No. 330851 I don't know the maker. But I need to replace the cylinder balance staff but I do not have the right size in my very small selection. Does any member know what staff I need? Thanks


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

With that information no one can tell you anything about your watch. Numbers without any manufacturer are worthless. Don't you have any pictures from the movement?

Andreas


----------

